
Why are some of my submission Greyed out? - 10smom
I noticed some of my news submissions and questions and polls are grey and other are black.  Does this mean no one can see the greyed out submission?  Thanks for the help.
======
davepm
no, the "greyed out" ones are simply items you have already viewed!

I can see at least 7 more of yours recently on the 'live' page

~~~
10smom
Thanks for the info! thought I was wasting time posting links.

------
ljf
Yup, the 'followed link' is grey. So those are links you have visited.

